
Russia unveils Covid-19 vaccine before final testing is complete - thereyougo
https://outline.com/du4RqV
======
thereyougo
Source: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/russia-unveils-
coronavi...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/russia-unveils-coronavirus-
vaccine-claiming-victory-in-global-race-before-final-testing-is-
complete/2020/08/11/792f8a54-d813-11ea-a788-2ce86ce81129_story.html?utm_source=reddit.com)

